# ISO: Creamy Asian Dressing



## candelbc (Aug 28, 2006)

I had a meal at a restaurant recently (Not sure if it's local or not), and I had a great salad with a Cream Styled Asian Dressing. 

I was wondering if anyone has seen this commercially at the Grocery store, or have made something similar.

It was very light, but definitely had a taste of ginger. It's been too long, and I had too much to drink to actually determine what it was made of..  

Any ideas?

-Brad


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 28, 2006)

ginger peanut dressing?  there are several good asian ginger peanut sauces on the market.  Some are quite spicy.


----------



## candelbc (Aug 28, 2006)

Well, I am not sure, but I will say that the Dressing was "Ranch" in color..

-Brad


----------



## YT2095 (Aug 29, 2006)

it may have been a version of Riata?
there is no real hard and fast rule in its composition, although the creamy base is a live Yogurt, a bit like Greek yogurt.


----------



## Lynan (Aug 30, 2006)

Try this dressing. I got it off the Net a few months ago and it is lovely. I do replace the ground ginger with grated fresh however, and make it up to 2 teaspoons.

3 Med Garlic Cloves
6Tbsps Soy Sauce
1 Tbsp Rice Wine Vinegar
1 Tbsp Sugar
1 Tbsp Sesame Oil
1 tsp Ground Ginger
3/4 tsp Hot Red Pepper Flakes
2 Tbsps Mayo
1/4 Cup Vegetable oil

Mis first 7 ingredients in a glass bowl or jug. Whisk in mayo until smooth then whisk in oil slowly, until dressing emulsifies.
Store in a glass jar, with lid, in refrigerator.


----------



## htc (Aug 30, 2006)

Rikki (I think that's the name)has a creamy Asian ceasar that tastes exactly like the dressing they use at the Japanese sushi house. I get mine from Costco and LOVE it!


----------



## luckytrim (Aug 31, 2006)

http://salad.allrecipes.com/az/FamousJapaneseRestaurantSt.asp


----------



## candelbc (Aug 31, 2006)

How, great input.. I can't wait to experiment with all of these great suggestions..

-Brad


----------



## selma (Sep 28, 2006)

Is it possible that the dressing had miso in it?


----------

